# Kanye West



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Just wondering the general oppinion on his music?

The guy himself is an egotistical idiot, however having listened to his albums recently, especially his latest effort its actually pretty decent from my point of view. Comingfrom me who normal listenes to the likes of Biffy, Red Hot Chillis, Led Zepplin, Alexisonfire, and so on. I'm not sure whats happening to me lol


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

College dropout was a good album, since them he has been pretty average.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

I like the music but think the guys a bit a dick!


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

He does tend to like himself just a bit doesn't he..?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Janitor said:


> He does tend to like himself just a bit doesn't he..?


He does aye! Has anyone seen the south park featuring him also? Brilliant stuff! Apparently it made him stand up and take a look at himself, however I suppose most celebrities are a bit like that.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Extremely talented artist, it's got to his head far too much.

College Dropout was his best album by far for me, in fact one of my favourite albums of all time.

Late Registration and Graduation had some tracks I loved, some I hated.

808's and Heartbreaks really does divide opinion between Kanye fans, it is seen as a classic to some and the worst thing by far to others. I'm not a fan of autotune however I feel it worked quite well on the album and it's a very emotional and different album.

At the end of the day he's just another artist who thinks he's the greatest, and he's not far off.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I didnt like him before, got his album a couple of days ago (really wanted the track from Hangover) and i am really appreciating his music a lot more....


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I've been listening to Graduation today, quite like it, the track with Chris Martin is decent.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Spoony said:


> I've been listening to Graduation today, quite like it, the track with Chris Martin is decent.


My 2 least favourite people on earth combined on one track... brain exploding material!


----------



## Feeex (Apr 6, 2007)

Very very good musical artist..........the number of people he works with is testament to this. Outside of music, I have no idea what he's like.....don't read tabloids and live in Singapore so everything we get to know is censored!

If you like 808's, check out the new Mr Hudson album, Straight No Chaser......Kanye has had a bit of input. I've only listened to it a handful of times, but so far, I'm really liking it. Also, their old album A Tale of Two Cities is very good too.....


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

His earlier stuff was real which I loved, then he got money, his music changed and I've gone off of him. He still makes some decent tunes but dispise the way he comes across now.


----------

